# Qt Bluetooth frontend



## VdoP (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi,
iam I am not sure if this is the right forum for this, as its it's not really an issue.
I installed FreeBSD about 3 days ago and everything was ok - except one thing.
I tried to find some nice frontend for the bluetooth system for my thinkpad r61, but didnt didn't find any. (kbluetooth and gnome-bluetooth didnt didn't work for me)

So i I decided to quickly hack one together. Iam I am neither a skilled coder nor a skilled designer so sorry for the probably bad coding style.

At the moment it only does the following:

Load the stack and start needed services at runtime.
Inquiry and get the name for each visible device and put them in a list.
Add / Remove entries to / from hcsecd.conf and restart it afterwards.
Start / Stop obexapp in servermode to receive files.

You can download it here: http://www.physik.uni-freiburg.de/~chrisli/develop/qTooth/

Greetings,
Chris


----------



## cabriofahrer (Oct 16, 2010)

gnome-bluetooth? How do I get that? On my machine that is an unknown command and I don't see a port with the name "gnome-bluetooth" either?


----------



## VdoP (Oct 17, 2010)

cabriofahrer said:
			
		

> gnome-bluetooth? How do I get that? On my machine that is an unknown command and I don't see a port with the name "gnome-bluetooth" either?



You can't, thats that's the point of me writing the gui. 
All of these bluetooth programs of kde or gnome are written for the BlueZ (the linux bluetooth stack). They do not work on FreeBSD as it uses another bluetooth stack, and they are not ported to the FreeBSD stack yet, as far as I know. 

Regards,
Chris


----------



## cabriofahrer (Oct 18, 2010)

Allright, I misunderstood you then. And it's true, gnome-bluetooth is still in the todo-list here:

http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/volunteer.html

So you might want to get involved there instead of just "hacking something together"?
I wish I could do that, but I have absolutely no programming skills.


----------

